# Chelated iron solution that doesn't stain concrete?



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I've just got done cleaning (trying to) bad stains on concrete from liquid iron. It's a solution I made using iron sulfate and citric acid. Needless to say I don't want to go through that again. But, my st aug lawn desperately needs iron in south texas. Is there a chelated iron that doesn't stain? Maybe dry stuff I can spread rather than spray? I've never had much luck with applying ironite to my lawn, but maybe another product you guys use? I'm open to any and all suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FEature 6-0-0 doesn't stain. There are a couple people selling it in the Marketplace subforum.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Thank you. I just ordered some


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

hkfan45 said:


> I've just got done cleaning (trying to) bad stains on concrete from liquid iron. It's a solution I made using iron sulfate and citric acid. Needless to say I don't want to go through that again. But, my st aug lawn desperately needs iron in south texas. Is there a chelated iron that doesn't stain? Maybe dry stuff I can spread rather than spray? I've never had much luck with applying ironite to my lawn, but maybe another product you guys use? I'm open to any and all suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!


Well, now I am regretting having just bought 50# of Ferous Sulfate. If you add enough citric acid to get the PH correct will it still stain concrete?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Just be careful around the concrete/house. Carefully spray the borders/edges first then fill in the interior.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

hkfan45 said:


> I've just got done cleaning (trying to) bad stains on concrete from liquid iron. It's a solution I made using iron sulfate and citric acid. Needless to say I don't want to go through that again. But, my st aug lawn desperately needs iron in south texas. Is there a chelated iron that doesn't stain? Maybe dry stuff I can spread rather than spray? I've never had much luck with applying ironite to my lawn, but maybe another product you guys use? I'm open to any and all suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Do you guys get a lot of staining with using fert with Iron? We had a bad problem with it this spring. We blew off all the driveways/sidewalks like it was nobody's business then a week later there are rust spots everywhere. How the heck does anybody use this product and not get stains?? :confused


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can also use Main Event Iron which is basically the same thing as Feature and it won't stain your concrete. Just FYI, if you spend $100 you get free shipping!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

berisiw said:


> Do you guys get a lot of staining with using fert with Iron? We had a bad problem with it this spring. We blew off all the driveways/sidewalks like it was nobody's business then a week later there are rust spots everywhere. How the heck does anybody use this product and not get stains?? :confused


Probably slinging it with your spreader more than you think.


----------

